# fuck you niggers



## m@ster (Nov 15, 2014)

In


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 15, 2014)

negged


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Nov 15, 2014)

?


----------



## dagambd (Nov 15, 2014)

This guy started a few threads with stupid shit. Im thinking he's uhhhhhh.....stupid.


----------



## SheriV (Nov 15, 2014)

boring troll is boring


----------



## Mistakang (Nov 16, 2014)

You go ahead...I'm good


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 16, 2014)

Ya know good trolling starts with building a little trust. This is just open mic night shit


----------



## BadGas (Nov 16, 2014)

m@ster said:


> In


----------



## Mistakang (Nov 17, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 17, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Ya know good trolling starts with building a little trust. This is just open mic night shit




Maybe it was eddie.. trying to get his licks in before the ban hammer hit him........ Again.


----------

